

…and that’s why you always ask for an email - vanstee
https://medium.com/@vanstee/and-that-s-why-you-should-always-ask-for-an-email-address-6a2deecd2d46

======
WhitneyLand
I was one of the 20 who had to email you but you reacted so quickly I don't
think this will hurt much in the long run.

Probably like most people, I had a specific idea for how to use Firesize so
when finally taking action it would have been SOP to check back with you
again.

In fact, great job in showing agility with the classic startup skill: action
-> mistake -> admit/recognize -> improve

~~~
vanstee
Really appreciate it WhitneyLand. Thanks again for reaching out in the first
place :+1:

------
zackbloom
Just to provide another explanation. I visited the firesize page and had no
idea I was supposed to signup at all to use it. The example provides a way to
append any URL to firesize.com, I assumed that was how it was used. What is
the advantage of the Heroku signup?

~~~
vanstee
Oh gotcha. Yeah that's mainly for testing, but would be slow to use in
practice since it's not behind a CDN. We'll probably start throttling that
one, only for use on the homepage, but feel free to signup and use your own
account for free.

